# Pneumatic ankle tickers how to make them?



## shocktherapy (Jan 21, 2011)

Can Anyone help me. I want to know how to make Pneumatic Ankle Tickers.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There are a few threads on the subject. Hopefully your questions can be answered in these threads. If not, come back to this thread and ask some specific questions and we'd be glad to help. 

Pneumatic Ankle Tickers - Please Help!

Pneumatic Ankle Ticklers

Pneumatics help?


----------

